# Something is obviously broken...



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes, it will release even with the power off. Its a manual release.

For the pin out, check here, page 38.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> it shuts down immediately as soon as the powers up?


Pretty much..within seconds...I do not think the HDD [both old and new] ever spin up.




A W Smith said:


> when you disconnected a drive. You didn't accidentally flip over and plug back in a hard drive molex connector did you? (i did that once with the same result)


I *think* the plug is one-way...



A W Smith said:


> If you unplug everything but the video card. even the hard drives, floppy drives. cdrom, does it post?


...I'll have to run that test later this week..Wed. or Fri. ...as well as the vid capture of screen/sounds.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Celtic said:


> A small blip that says something about "energy save mode" or something to that effect..


That's what your monitor does when it's not getting any signal from the video card (i.e. the computer is off but the monitor is on). It's their fancy way of saying "stand-by"......

If your CPU fan doesn't work your computer will not boot either. It has an automatic shut-off once the chip reaches a certain temp. (which is surprisingly quick without a simple little fan...). Does the CPU fan start spinning when you boot up?

There are so many things that could cause your computer to not boot up, you basically need to try everything. Apart from bad memory, bad CPU, bad Heatsink, bad motherboard, bad video card, another problem could be your CMOS or BIOS (I forget which it's called) battery might be dead and need replacing. All of the above have happened to me.

For the money it costs, I honestly would buy a motherboard, 2 sticks of RAM and a CPU that comes with the heatsink and fan. We're all here to help you through changing them if you need it :thumbup:

or just get a new computer. They're so cheap now for something equivalent to that. I have a new laptop better than that computer and got it for $600 Canadian


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Winchester said:


> That's what your monitor does when it's not getting any signal from the video card (i.e. the computer is off but the monitor is on). It's their fancy way of saying "stand-by"......
> 
> If your CPU fan doesn't work your computer will not boot either. It has an automatic shut-off once the chip reaches a certain temp. (which is surprisingly quick without a simple little fan...). Does the CPU fan start spinning when you boot up?


I'm going to guess "YES"...tom'row I hope to do a vid cap and go "frame by frame" to avoid any additional damage :shutup:




Winchester said:


> There are so many things that could cause your computer to not boot up, you basically need to try everything. Apart from bad memory, bad CPU, bad Heatsink, bad motherboard, bad video card, another problem could be your CMOS or BIOS (I forget which it's called) battery might be dead and need replacing. All of the above have happened to me.


I came a cross a website that had a flow chart to diagnose comp. problems [I glanced at the charts]...the jest of the guys site is that "swap and pray" is not really the best plan of attack.




Winchester said:


> For the money it costs, I honestly would buy a motherboard, 2 sticks of RAM and a CPU that comes with the heatsink and fan. We're all here to help you through changing them if you need it :thumbup:


TY :clap:




Winchester said:


> or just get a new computer. They're so cheap now for something equivalent to that. I have a new laptop better than that computer and got it for $600 Canadian


I bought a new comp the day after the failure...some Dell desktop contraption with an iCore7 processor and Vista...has a 22" wide screen ~ I like the old 17" non-wide screen LCD better.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Celtic said:


> I bought a new comp the day after the failure...some Dell desktop contraption with an iCore7 processor and Vista...has a 22" wide screen ~ I like the old 17" non-wide screen LCD better.


That was my first thought when I had my first wide 22.

This sentiment will soon disappear. And you will seek more!



I got rid of my 22...............For this!









http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/CT/IMG_0229.jpg


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

I would take it and drop it from the second story balcony. Then, take it back to the store and tell them that you want a new one because you have special accidental damage coverage :whistling


----------

